# Tonights Camp



## Nimrod71 (Jul 17, 2009)

How many of you campers love it so much you can wait to get home on Friday and hook up and head for the woods?  I'm one of them, but I am stuck at home this weekend, but that's not going to stop me.  I'm camping in the back yard.  Just finished puting in new air in camper and got new mattresses to try out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 18, 2009)

Not a bad Idea and saves fuel!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 18, 2009)

Man that does sound like Fun...TENT only here so NO NO not in my Hood ya don't.....


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 18, 2009)

hook up what ? never hooked up anything n went camping...


----------



## papasmurff (Jul 23, 2009)

it looking that  if i get to go camping at all this summer that is i am going to have to do.


----------



## 2macshavinfun (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi  Guy's, I'm new to the forum as of today. Yes, I agree camping is soooo much FUN. I only camp on days that end in Y! Just curious,does anyone on this forum own a teardrop camper?


----------



## Hooty (Jul 27, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> hook up what ? never hooked up anything n went camping...




I agree.  If you can shut the door, turn on the AC, and watch TV, it's not camping.
-Hooty
GA-ME 97'


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Hooty said:


> I agree.  If you can shut the door, turn on the AC, and watch TV, it's not camping.
> -Hooty
> GA-ME 97'



Aw y'all bunch of purists!


----------



## blindhog (Jul 28, 2009)

What about an airconditioned tent?


----------



## Hooty (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm really just jealous


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2009)

Hooty said:


> I'm really just jealous



It is the reason I usually add(rv'n) to the word camping when I am refering to me going camping.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Aw y'all bunch of purists!



 

I exclusively tent camp myself...but thats not cause i want to.... it's because i cant afford a camper.


----------



## jola (Aug 6, 2009)

We bought a camper in Jan and have already been camping five times this year.  I like the idea of sleeping in a tent and cooking exclusively over a fire, but, uh, it is so much easier and more comfortable sleeping in a real bed with the AC or heat running.


----------



## jola (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel like a kid anticipating Christmas.  We have plans for Labor Day weekend and I can't wait!  I LOVE how the weather has been the last few days...nice and crisp in the mornings, not too dang hot in the afternoons.  It really gets me in the mood for some Fall camping!!


----------



## papasmurff (Aug 26, 2009)

papasmurff said:


> it looking that  if i get to go camping at all this summer that is i am going to have to do.



hey  getting to go this weekend leaving in the morning


----------



## bruceg (Sep 13, 2009)

I did the same (driveway camped) a few weeks ago. I picked up a small popup and hadn't tried it out - so set it up in the driveway and spent the weekend in it.

After the weekend I sent my canvas in for new zippers and to get the screens replaced. Now it's time to hit a state park!

No A/C, heat, stove, sink or TV. Just a small tent in a box with 2 beds and wheels. (weighs all of 380-400 pounds)


----------

